# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ç'është "Perceptimi"

## Klevis2000

Ne kete teme do kisha deshire te flisnim per Perceptimin shkaqet dhe faktoret qe ndikojne ne te dhe gabimet qe mund te behen gjate tij.Sepse prej tij kemi shume mosmarrveshje dhe mendime te kunderta.
Ju lutem shkrijeni talentin tuaj te pazbuluar.

----------


## Mina

Ndjesia qe percjellin shqisat.

----------


## Mina

Nese gabon ne perceptim nuk e kane fajin shqisat por e brendeshmja jote. Ajo eshte e keqformuar!

----------


## DeuS

Mina ! 

Ti thua qe " Perceptimi " eshte ndjesia qe sjellin shqisat. 
Pastaj thua qe, nese ti gabon ne ndjesine qe sjellin shqisat ( perceptimin ) , nuk eshte faji i shqisave por i brendesise tende. Ajo eshte keqinformuar..

Atehere cfare eshte perceptimi konkretisht ? .... sepse e ke ngaterruar pak perkufizimin me duket. Ndoshta jam gabim . Jam dakort aty kur thua qe *" Nese gabon ne perceptim nuk e kane fajin shqisat por e brendeshmja jote. Ajo eshte e keqformuar! "* ..por kur thua qe "*Ndjesia qe percjellin shqisat."* ...ketu ti e perkufizon Perceptimin. Dmth i bie qe ndjesia qe sjellin shqisat = Perceptim. Por nese ti gabon ne Perceptim atehere nuk eshte faji i shqisave.... --> Nuk te duket pak e ngaterruar ? 

Une mendoj " Perceptimi " eshte ndjesia , mesazhi , imazhi etj i cili duke u transportuar nga shqisat ----> unifikohet,perkufizohet,vleresohet, amballazhohet  ne TRU. 

Dmth shqisat i quaj thjesht si thithes te ndjesise ..... por jo perceptuese te saj...

Kam frike se nuk kam ditur ta shpreh tamam idene time , te pakten justifikohem se nuk kam studiuar per filozofi  :ngerdheshje: 

Nese jam i gabuar , mos e vrit mendjen Mina se duke gabuar meson njeriu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Ngjyrat perceptohen nga organi i te parit (syte).
Aromat perceptohen nga orani i te nuhaturit (hunda).
Shijet perceptohen nga organi i te shijuarit (goja).
Tingujt perceptohen nga organi i te degjuarit (veshet) etj.
Nese gabon ne perceptim, njeri nga shkaqet eshte ai qe permenda dhe tjetri, qe kam harruar ta shpreh, ndoshta mund te jete ndonje difekt fizik.

P.S. As une nuk kam studiuar per filozofi po sikur na pelqen te filozofojme nga pak.

----------


## DeuS

Mina !

Perfundimisht ti mendon qe perceptimi eshte " Ndjesia qe percjellin shqisat " dhe nese njera nga shqisat nuk fuksionon ne rregull i bie qe nuk percepton dot ...ose e percepton gabim x gje.

Prape jam konfuz dhe nuk e di pse nuk bie dakort me ty. !?

Psh ..... Syri ( shqisa e shikimit..  -te parit- ) ....te ndihmon ty te shikosh gjithcka qe ka perreth. Ama ka raste qe nje gje qe ti e shikon ( dhe them ne distance normale dhe me shikim te rregullt ) , nuk e percepton dot cfare eshte. PSE ? nese perceptimi eshte ndjesia qe sjellin shqisat ---- atehere pse gabon ti ne perceptim kur shqisa te funksionon ne rregull ? 

Lexoje edhe njehere postimin tim te pare dhe tendin dhe hajde te thellohemi tamam qe te nxjerrim ne pah se cfare eshte " Perceptimi " 

A ka noi filozof te diplomuar ketu qe te na sqaroje se cfare perkufizimi te rregullt ka fjala -- Perceptim -- ? ...do ta kisha kenaqesi ta dija tamam . 

Ps...edhe ke harruar shqisen e te prekurit .

----------


## leci

Une nuk jam filosof po mos u tallni..
Atehere 5 jane senset ose taktet
Veshtrimi,nuhatja,shijimi,degjimi dhe takti i prekjes.
thojne qe ka edhe nga ata qe kane te gjashtin por nuk njoh njeri.
se nuk gaboj eshte ai qe ndjen ngjarjet..
Klevis pyeti mbi gabimet qe behen si dhe faktoret qe ndikojne mbi perceptimin.
Ndryshon ne çdo njeri edhe pse kemi te njejtat organe.
Mund te jete edhe faktor gjenetik.
Me bete lemsh edhe mua ....
per ta mbyllur besoj qe perçeptimi eshte ndjesia e organeve te trupit.

----------


## Mina

Une mendoj " Perceptimi " eshte ndjesia , mesazhi , imazhi etj i cili duke u transportuar nga shqisat ----> unifikohet,perkufizohet,vleresohet, amballazhohet ne TRU. 
--------------------------------------------------
Jam dakord deri diku. Ndjesia, imazhi, mesazhi, shija etj. perceptohen nga shqisat. Truri i koncepton imazhet dhe mesazhet.
Shqisen e te prekurit nuk e kam harruar, pavaresisht se nuk e kam permendur.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*"...is there any certainty in human sight and hearing, or is it true, as the poets are always dinning into our ears, that we neither hear nor see anything accurately? Yet if these sense are not clear and accurate, the rest can hardly be so, because they are all inferior to the first two. Dont' you agree?...Is it not in the course of relfection, if at all, that the soul gets a clear view of facts?"*

"...a ka ndonje siguri ne veshtrimin apo degjimin, apo a eshte e vertete, sic na thone gjithmon poetet (artistet), qe ne as nuk shikojme as nuk degjojm dicka me saktesi? Atehere ne qoftese keto sense nuk jane te qarta apo te sakta, te tjerat smund te jen gjithashtu, sepse jane inferiore perpara dy te parave. Dakort?...A nuk eshte ne drejtimin e reflektimit, ne qoftese fare, qe shpirti ka nje imazh te qarte te fakteve?"

Per mendimin tim, perceptimet tona nuk mund te jene kurre te sakta perderi sa varen te sensasionet. Prandaj dhe interpretimet tona ndryshojn...

----------


## Baptist

Perceptimi eshte asgje, informate e koduar qe duhet deshifruar nga procesi i ri receptimi. Receptimi eshte subjektiv dhe vetem i gjason asaj qe eshte perceptuar. Ne realitet recepcioni arrihet permes krahasimit dhe gjetejes se pegjasimeve ekzistuese ne fondin e qendrave te receptimit. Sa me preciaz dhe me i zhvilluar ky fond rezultati / vetedija per gjerat e perceptuara eshte me objektiv dhe me i sakte. Nuk mund te perceptosh dicka qe nuk ekziston brenda teje. Pra gjerat qe nuk i di as nuk mund ti kuptosh as ti shohesh sepse mungon receptori yt personal per to. Mirepo struktura e receptionimit mund te zhvillohet avancohet dhe pasurohet gjate jetes deri ne nje mase. Gjendje te caktuara psikologjike krijone qendrime aprioristike dhe deformojne ne mase te madhe perceptimet origjinale duke pakesuar keshtu aftesine tuaj per te komunikuar me boten reale.
Shembuj konkret ndonjehere tjeter...

----------


## alnosa

Perceptim ;venia Ne Dijeni Mbi Dicka Per Mes Shqisave ..
Shume Here Perceptimi Mund Te Jete I Gabuar Per Shkak Te Kohes Qe I Duhet Trurit Ti Perpunoj Apo Renditur Keto Evendimente Apo Ndodhi ..
Sepse Dihet Qarte Qe Shqisat I Dergojne Gjithe Kohen Trurit Cdo Gje Qe Ndodh Ne Boten E Jashtme .

Dhe Disa Nga Keto Mendime Dalin Shume Shpejt Nga Truri  Dhe Ne Disa Raste Te Gabuara.
Pra Dhe Perceptimi Njerezor Ka Nevoj Per Kohe Qe Te Renditi Gjerat DHE TE JAPI NJE PERGJIGJE JO TE GABUAR 
Keshtu Mendoj Une .....

----------


## ildushja

Perceptimi si themel ka prejardhjen tende, perberjen e nje personi. Varet si je rritur, si familjarisht dhe ashtu nga rethanat (shoqeria, vendbanimi, ligjet, etj etj).
Nese je rritur si i ndrojtur apo i mbyllur nga bota perceptimi jot do te jet shume me larg te vertetes sesa ai i nje personi qe ka qene me i lire, me i bredhur, etj etj.

----------


## bebushja

Perceptimi Asnjer Nuk Eshte I Gabuar ,pavarsisht Se Si Ai Ndikohet Nga Ndjesia E Personit 
Te Gjithe Shofim Njesoj Por Thelle Ne Shikimin E Gjithkujt Eshte Nuaca E Filtrimit Te Shikimit ,dhe Atehre Lind Ajo ,qe Ne Themi Varet Me Ca Syri E Shef Ti,pra Perceptimi  Eshte I Njejt Por Ndjesia E Tij Ndryshon Sipas Rastit

----------


## Prishtinalikke

Perceptimi eshte perjetimi i gjerave dhe dukurive qe i marrim ( pranojme) permes shqisave

----------


## kerkuesi7

pershendetje

kur flasim per perceptime direkt na shkon mendja tek shqisat pasi permes tyre perceptojme .Por desha ta kuptoj me mire pyetjen eshte fjala per perceptimet e perditshme dhe te zakonshme  apo per llojet dhe nivelet e perceptimeve.Pasi  dime qe shqisat tona nuk jane 100% aktive sepse po te ishin ,atehere niveli i perceptimit do te ishte shume i larte dhe do te kalonte deri ne perceptimin e dimensioneve te tjera  ose e thene ndryshe te boteve te tjera te pa dukshme dhe te padegjueshme per ne.

----------


## Colomba

Eksperienca e ndjesive(shikimit ,degjimit etj)rrjedh nga reagimi ndaj stimujve te brendshem dhe te jashtem ,te kapura nga organet e ndjesive.
kurse eksperienca e te perceptuarit rrjedh nga perllogaritje subjektive(mbi baze interesash dhe zakonesh te perditshme)nga te dhenat qe ofrohen nga organet e ndjesise.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Per fjalen perceptim mund te perdorej fjala 'perndjesi', e cila zberthehet me lehte si 'ndjesi e kryer, e sosur, e perfunduar'. 
Perthithja e teresise se dickaje me ane shqisave, ne mungese te nje procesi te vetedijshem mendues.
Dallimi me perndiej eshte i vogel, por perndiej pergjithesisht ne shqip i drejtohet  botes se brendshme , nje faktori te brendshem shpirteror, ndersa ndjesi/perndjesi dickaje te botes se jashtme.

Mund te thuhet se dallimi eshte se perndjesi lidhet me perthithjen e teresine se botes se jashtme materiale, levizjes, rrethanave ndersa perndiej me teresine e botes se brendshme, ideales. E dyta idealizon cdo gje dhe nuk pyet fare per arsyen, e para mund te gdhendet prej arsyes.
Dashuria, feja, Zoti perndjehen, kurse materia , realiteti perndjesohen.
Dy ane te se njejtes medalje, ashtu sic eshte ndjenja me ndjesine.

----------


## Falco115

Perceptimi është një tëresi e posaçme ngacmimesh te llojllojshme, i perpunimit te tyre, projeksionit te objekteve ne hapsire si dhe perjetimit te realitetit te objekteve qe me parë ishin të huaja per ate person.

----------


## Flatroni

> Une nuk jam filosof po mos u tallni..
> Atehere 5 jane senset ose taktet
> Veshtrimi,nuhatja,shijimi,degjimi dhe takti i prekjes.
> thojne qe ka edhe nga ata qe kane te gjashtin por nuk njoh njeri.
> se nuk gaboj eshte ai qe ndjen ngjarjet..
> Klevis pyeti mbi gabimet qe behen si dhe faktoret qe ndikojne mbi perceptimin.
> Ndryshon ne çdo njeri edhe pse kemi te njejtat organe.
> Mund te jete edhe faktor gjenetik.
> Me bete lemsh edhe mua ....
> per ta mbyllur besoj qe perçeptimi eshte ndjesia e organeve te trupit.








pershendetje  TE JESH FILOZOF  DO TE THOT TE JESH   DASHAMIRES I DIJES    PRA  TE JA DUASH TE MIREN  DITURIS    

duke  ju falinderuar te gjith juve qe jeni te gatshem qe diturin  dhe vetdijen ta ngritum ne nji nivel me lart  ja edhe prigjigjen  qe po kerkohet   ketu 


Perceptimi është aftësi bio-fizike i cili karakterizohet nga fenomenet fiziko-psikologjike si dhe kulturore të cilët ndëlidhin veprimet e qënieve njerëzore me mjedisin rrethues nëpërmjet proçeseve ndjesore. 

Është një proçes aktiv në të cilin informacioni ndijues përcillet përmes sistemit nervor në tru ku organizohet dhe interpretohet. [1]

 Integrimi i informationeve e shquan perceptimin nga ndijimi, të cilin këtë të fundit përkufizohet si proces pasiv përmes të cilit ngacmimet kapen nga receptorët ndijuaes dhe shndërrohen në impulse nervore.

Gjatë procesit të perceptimit mund të shquajmë procesin e perceptimit selektiv apo procesin e vëmendjes seleksionuese.

 Ky proçes është jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm për mbijetesën tonë pasi na lejon t'i kushtojmë vëmendje vetëm një sërë ngacmimesh ndijuese duke lënë mënjanë të tjerët, në pamundësi për t'iu përgjigjur njëkohësisht të gjitha ngacmimeve të mjedisit të jashtëm.

 Ky proces orientohet kryesisht nga motivacioni.

 Në procesin e perceptimit autoret dallojnë gjithashtu një proces tjetër të rëndësishëm dhe të cilin e kanë quajtur pritshmëri. 

Pritshmëria perceptuese mund të mendohet si kulmi i të gjitha përvojave tona e cila na drejton për t'i perceptuar botën nga një percpektive unike.

Përceptimi përfshin proçese të tjera kognitive, si kujtesa, të menduarit dhe një aftësi për të formuar kuptime përmes proçeseve ndijore.

 Studimi i përceptimit e vë theksin në atë që përjetojmë realisht duke qënë të vetëdijshëm.

 Perceptimi së bashku me ndijimin përbëjnë fazat e para të vetëndijësimit me mjedisin.


me respekt  Flatroni   nga  KOSOVA

----------


## Ciarli

..te jesh filozof dmth te ngaterrosh boten me dockat e Zotit!

vetia njerezore, perkunder vetise se kafshes me te larte Zotit, Intelektit, vetia njerezore pra dallon nga kuptimi, i cili ngrihet ne perceptim dhe shtrihet ne perfundim apo suksesin e fatit apo ndodhive qe mundohemi te kuptojme! Qeniet qe nuk duan te perceptojne jane kafshet si Zoti qe e ndjejne deshtimin ne fund te levizjeve apo ndodhive dhe nuk e pranojne perfundimin apo fatin e tyre! Perceptimi do stervitur sepse pa te kuptimi do te ishte nje ndjesi primitive apo e thjeshte qe nuk ka nevoje per tu perceptuar apo kuptuar nga qeniet e tjera pra nuk ka nevoje per perkthim!

----------

